# Topics > General topics and testing > Talk about everything >  Videos

## Airicist

Norman Carr Safaris - Elephant survives attack by 14 Lions 

 Published on Nov 11, 2014




> A young elephant somehow was separated from his herd when a 14 member pride of female lions descended on the helpless animal at Norman Carr Safaris Chinzombo Camp in Zambia. Clearly outnumbered, the elephant managed to bravely fend off the attack despite having three lioness on his back at one point!
> 
> This event was captured on video by guests on a game drive from Chinzombo; Journalist Jesse Nash, Artist and Professor at CW Post College in New York, Dan Christoffel, UK Naturalist, Steve Baker, and Australian TV personality, Nina Krakowski. At sunset, suddenly they stumbled upon this extraordinary sight and battle for survival. But this little guy beat the odds, fought back and got away unscathed.
> 
> "In the many years I have been a safari guide in Zambia at the South Luangwa, never have I seen anything like this," said Innocent, one of the top safari guides that works with Norman Carr Safaris, and who was the one who drove us to this remarkable site. "We were all so worried the elephant would be killed right before us. What a fighter. It fought off all 14 lions. Incredible."
> 
> We’ve named the little fella Hercules.
> 
> This video is being exclusively managed by Caters News. All proceeds are being donated to the Kapani School Fund - education for local children in our area. To use this video in any commercial players or broadcasts, please contact: [email protected] or [email protected] or +44 (0)121 616 1100

----------


## Airicist

Cool Sound and Water Experiment! 

Published on Apr 18, 2012




Amazing Water & Sound Experiment #2 

Published on Mar 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sandstorm in Khmelnitsky, Ukraine resembles the books and films "The Mist", Stephen King

Published on Apr 13, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 14, 2014




> My cat defends my son during a vicious dog attack and runs the dog off before he can do additional damage. Thankfully, my son is fine!
> 
> Question: Why did the mom run away?
> Answer: After checking his wounds she made sure the dog did not return for a second attempt. The owners were there also and she was bit by the dog as she tried to pin him in his yard. The owners did get control of the dog and secured him in which she immediately returned to attending to our son. I did not include that video because it was not so much about the dog but about the cats actions.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 22, 2014




> Shot 100% on the HD HERO3+® camera from http://GoPro.com.
> 
> Canadian gymnast and stuntman Greg Roe jumps from a 100ft high cherry picker onto an inflatable landing pad.
> 
> Music
> Flashguns "Noah"

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 6, 2014




> You won't get much closer to Skylining than this!
> 
> We left winter behind and headed to the sun to try and turn our latest dream into reality.
> 
> With our friends from Globus Kon Tiki, we put up a line between 2 hot air balloons to try our first completely movable highline.
> 
> All of the Skyliners team was excited to put their skills to the test on such an amazing line...

----------


## Airicist

Epic Pomeranian Puppy sneeze (Original) 

Published on Jul 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

World's Best Skateboarding Cat! Go Didga Go!

Published on Jan 13, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Real Mjolnir (Electromagnet, Fingerprint Scanner)

Published on Oct 11, 2015




> A replica of Mjolnir (Thor's Hammer) from The Avengers that's pretty much unliftable unless you've got my fingerprints!






Age of Ultron Clip - The Avengers try to lift Mjolnir

Published on Oct 29, 2014




> The Avengers try to lift Mjolnir while Thor just sits back and laughs. Except when Captain America tries to lift it.

----------


## Airicist

Girl on bike

Published on Aug 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Grabbing feet on the freeway

Published on Nov 15, 2015




> Dont stick your feet out the car or else ill grab em.

----------


## Airicist

Cyclists chased by an ostrich. The funniest thing you'll see today

Published on Mar 5, 2016




> We came down to South Africa for the Cape Argus Tour. It is the biggest cycling event in the world, probably.
> On Friday, to stretch out the legs we went on pre-race ride [~130km why not?] to the Cape of Good Hope [I love this name!]. The road by the ocean side was quiet and a lille deserted. 
> 
> Suddenly, I spotted a white ostrich on my left, then this beast jumped on the road from the right and started chasing my friends! It was a little scary at first, but then I thought I gonna fell of my bike from laughter. The ostrich didn't have any problem to keep up at 50km/h and apparently they do 70km/h with no sweat. 
> 
> Luckily the creature decided to leave us alone, as we were running out of road. The Cape of Good hope is a dead end way.
> 
> My guess he wanted to show off in front of his girlfriend, i bet she was very impressed!

----------


## Airicist

Homemade Hoverbike

Published on Apr 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Luke Aikins, no parachute jump 25,000 feet, safe landing, complete 

Published on Jul 30, 2016




> Here is Luke Aikens, the first person to accomplish a planned jump (and landing) out of a plane without a parachute or wing suit from a very high altitude (25,000 feet). Amazing.

----------

